# Computer for $1,000 or under



## Travis2262

I currently have a VERY old dell laptop and i think its time to get something else. I was wondering if one of you all could build me a good computer for $1,000 or less using newegg? I dont know much about building computers so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Travis2262

bump


----------



## oscaryu1

Monitor? Keyboard? Mouse?


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> Monitor? Keyboard? Mouse?


Sorry forgot to mention that. No they do not need to be included in the $1,000 budget. Thanks


----------



## oscaryu1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
Q6600

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077&Tpk=P31-S3G
P31-S3G

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
Corsair XMS2 CL4 DDR2-800 2GB (x2 for 4GB)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
OCZ GameXStream 700W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
WDC SE16 320GB SATAII

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151151
Samsung DVD Burner

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261
XFX 8800GTS G92

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
Cooler Master Centurion 5 ATX Case

Total after rebates including shipping: $1006.58


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220144 RAM (x2 for 4GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228 OD
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059&Tpk=P35-DS3L MOBO
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
> PSU
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261 GFX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148151 HDD
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020&Tpk=zalman+9700 Cooler
> http://www.securemart.com/cgi-bin/future/SMA0092053.html?pcode=1 Case
> 
> Total after rebates including shipping: $935.55



Thanks a lot i really appreciate it. Will I be able to just use any kind of case? Thought i read somewhere that the case u picked out wasnt really that good. Also, this setup will be good for just using the internet, multi tasking, and light gaming?


----------



## mw1111

i dunno where you read that, but that is actually a phenominal case


----------



## Iluvpenguins

oscaryu1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220144 RAM (x2 for 4GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228 OD
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059&Tpk=P35-DS3L MOBO
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
> PSU
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261 GFX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148151 HDD
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020&Tpk=zalman+9700 Cooler
> http://www.securemart.com/cgi-bin/future/SMA0092053.html?pcode=1 Case
> 
> Total after rebates including shipping: $935.55




Not like he needs a processor or anything...

And the Antec 900 is a good case, but its difficult to install your components in to.


----------



## Travis2262

Iluvpenguins said:


> Not like he needs a processor or anything...
> 
> And the Antec 900 is a good case, but its difficult to install your components in to.


whats a good processor to get?


----------



## Travis2262

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16819115018 is this a good one?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

Iluvpenguins said:


> Not like he needs a processor or anything...



lol yeah the most critical part wasnt included. was the CPU included in the $1000 budget?



Travis2262 said:


> Also, this setup will be good for just using the internet, multi tasking, and light gaming?



from the trend of the parts (not counting CPU yet), this can pretty much handle almost anything, even all the latest games. video card is very nice. you really dont need to spend that much money on a video if you're just looking for "light gaming" and other common tasks. with what you're asking for, you could build one for about $500


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> lol yeah the most critical part wasnt included. was the CPU included in the $1000 budget?
> 
> 
> 
> from the trend of the parts (not counting CPU yet), this can pretty much handle almost anything, even all the latest games. video card is very nice. you really dont need to spend that much money on a video if you're just looking for "light gaming" and other common tasks. with what you're asking for, you could build one for about $500


Thanks for the reply. Yeah mainly i want to be able to surf the web, having more then one thing running at a time, and play SOME games(i have a 360 for games) Right now my dell laptop just isnt getting the job done..its slow and freezes all the time. One more thing..If i go cheaper(say 500-600) and then decide i want to be able to play more games what exactly would i need to do? New graphics card or something?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

everything you say is still pretty vague. what are the specs of your old laptop? what kind of games do you plan on playing? if you're not gonna do any video editing or any other applications that use a lot of memory and CPU, then you really don't need to spend that much on a comp. for surfing the web and typing documents, pretty much any computer can do that. even a $100 budget comp lol

you can get a low end dual core CPU. i would probably recommend AMD since they are more bang for the bucks for common tasks. intel i'll admit has some better high end CPUs but you don't need all that jazz. well... it's a lot more technical than that and i'm just generalizing, but you probably should go with AMD

for other parts, do you really need 2GB of memory and 500GB HD? well for memory, ddr2 is almost free so might as well get 2gig. but for the HD, 500gig is a tremendous amount for regular tasks. 80 or 160 gig should be plenty. if you ever run out, you can always get an external (or another internal and set up as slave) later, as it will cost even less. but for now, spending that much on a HD now and have most of it empty for a really long time is a waste of money. for motherboard, get one that supports the latest stuff (like dual/quad cores, SATA ,or PCI express) so if you decide to convert it to a top-of-the-line gaming comp, you can without replacing everything. here is a quick estimate of parts and price:

CPU $100
mobo $70
GPU $100
RAM $50
HD $50
PSU $40
case $40

that's about a $450 build for a pretty decent comp


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> everything you say is still pretty vague. what are the specs of your old laptop? what kind of games do you plan on playing? if you're not gonna do any video editing or any other applications that use a lot of memory and CPU, then you really don't need to spend that much on a comp. for surfing the web and typing documents, pretty much any computer can do that. even a $100 budget comp lol
> 
> you can get a low end dual core CPU. i would probably recommend AMD since they are more bang for the bucks for common tasks. intel i'll admit has some better high end CPUs but you don't need all that jazz. well... it's a lot more technical than that and i'm just generalizing, but you probably should go with AMD
> 
> for other parts, do you really need 2GB of memory and 500GB HD? well for memory, ddr2 is almost free so might as well get 2gig. but for the HD, 500gig is a tremendous amount for regular tasks. 80 or 160 gig should be plenty. if you ever run out, you can always get an external (or another internal and set up as slave) later, as it will cost even less. but for now, spending that much on a HD now and have most of it empty for a really long time is a waste of money. for motherboard, get one that supports the latest stuff (like dual/quad cores, SATA ,or PCI express) so if you decide to convert it to a top-of-the-line gaming comp, you can without replacing everything. here is a quick estimate of parts and price:
> 
> CPU $100
> mobo $70
> GPU $100
> RAM $50
> HD $50
> PSU $40
> case $40
> 
> that's about a $450 build for a pretty decent comp


I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 is has to be 5-6 years old and its very slow. I can barely watching youtube videos without it getting hot and running extremely slow. I upgrated it to 1GB of ram and it didnt seem to help any(thats as much ram as it will take) I want one that will be able to watch video, having programs running, and maybe some games( Halo, Cod4,etc)but if i dont need to spend 900+ then i dont want to
P.S The spec of my laptop: Intel Celeron(R) CPU 2.30GHz 1.0 GB ram


----------



## Travis2262

Well since i dont really want/need a gaming PC..can someone build me one for around 500-700? Will be used for internet,multi tasking, and light gaming. Thanks


----------



## Travis2262

Anybody?


----------



## oscaryu1

Sorry about the CPU. I KNEW I missed something. I'll go and redo it right away. Sorry for any inconvinience. (Did I spell that right?)


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> Sorry about the CPU. I KNEW I missed something. I'll go and redo it right away. Sorry for any inconvinience. (Did I spell that right?)


Thanks for your help. I have one more question though..if i build a computer for around 500-700 and then decide later that i want a gaming computer what would i need to upgrade?


----------



## oscaryu1

Most likely the GFX, (and power supply, if it's not already powerful enough, and CPU.)

Most motherboard picked by CoFo these days are the P31/P35 series, which can already support the newer 45nm processors. They only need a BIOS flash, and they can support 45nm just like the native 45nm $200 boards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
Q6600

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077&Tpk=P31-S3G
P31-S3G

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
Corsair XMS2 CL4 DDR2-800 2GB (x2 for 4GB)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
OCZ GameXStream 700W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
WDC SE16 320GB SATAII

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151151
Samsung DVD Burner

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261
XFX 8800GTS G92

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
Cooler Master Centurion 5 ATX Case

Total after rebates including shipping: $1006.58


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> Most likely the GFX, (and power supply, if it's not already powerful enough, and CPU.)
> 
> Most motherboard picked by CoFo these days are the P31/P35 series, which can already support the newer 45nm processors. They only need a BIOS flash, and they can support 45nm just like the native 45nm $200 boards.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
> Q6600
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077&Tpk=P31-S3G
> P31-S3G
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
> Corsair XMS2 CL4 DDR2-800 2GB (x2 for 4GB)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
> OCZ GameXStream 700W
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
> WDC SE16 320GB SATAII
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151151
> Samsung DVD Burner
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261
> XFX 8800GTS G92
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
> Cooler Master Centurion 5 ATX Case
> 
> Total after rebates including shipping: $1006.58


Thanks a lot for your reply. Someone earlier said that i could build a decent/good computer between $500-700. Im not really interested in a gaming computer since i have a xbox 360 for that. I just need something that wont freeze on me all the time and be able to do light gaming if i want. Thanks again


----------



## Travis2262

Ok heres what I have so far:

Case: Antec 900

Cooler:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030

Mobo:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128058

GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102093

CD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151151

HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

Ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

Do i need a sound card? Altogether this build comes to $740.77 is there anyway to get it in the $600s but still have a good computer? Thanks.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

size down the HD to about 160GB. i honestly don't think you're gonna use that CPU to it's full potential. get a dual core in the $100 range. you won't need a fan that fancy since you're not going to overclock that much. stock fan will be fine. i think that'll cut you down to the $600 range. you're missing the PSU. for now, you wont need anything more than 500Watts. this one is good and very cheap:

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817152028


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> size down the HD to about 160GB. i honestly don't think you're gonna use that CPU to it's full potential. get a dual core in the $100 range. you won't need a fan that fancy since you're not going to overclock that much. stock fan will be fine. i think that'll cut you down to the $600 range. you're missing the PSU. for now, you wont need anything more than 500Watts. this one is good and very cheap:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817152028



I forgot about the PSU thanks. So i dont need the fan at all? This may be a stupid question but i have wireless internet at my house so would i need a wireless card? If so whats a good one to get?


----------



## PabloTeK

Instead of the Raidmax I'd go for this Corsair: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10006428

It's a similar price and much better quality than the Raidmax.


----------



## vonfeldt7

oscaryu1 said:


> Most likely the GFX, (and power supply, if it's not already powerful enough, and CPU.)
> 
> Most motherboard picked by CoFo these days are the P31/P35 series, which can already support the newer 45nm processors. They only need a BIOS flash, and they can support 45nm just like the native 45nm $200 boards.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
> Q6600
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077&Tpk=P31-S3G
> P31-S3G
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
> Corsair XMS2 CL4 DDR2-800 2GB (x2 for 4GB)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002&Tpk=OCZ+700W
> OCZ GameXStream 700W
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
> WDC SE16 320GB SATAII
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151151
> Samsung DVD Burner
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261
> XFX 8800GTS G92
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
> Cooler Master Centurion 5 ATX Case
> 
> Total after rebates including shipping: $1006.58



Don't get the 8800GTS G92....just stick with the 8800GT...


----------



## Travis2262

Ok heres what I got now...am i missing anything or does everything look ok?

Case: Antec 900

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031

Mobo:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128058

GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102093

CD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151151

HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136112

Ram:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028


----------



## paratwa

Are you an experienced computer builder? Are you good with your hands? Can you look at something and figure out how to do it?

If the answer to all of those is no, then do not get the Antec 900.

It is the worst case in the world for a new or a unexperienced builder.

If you are good at building computers, then go ahead and get that case. But I think it's over kill for the system you are building. It is a gamer case and has tons of fans, which are not really needed for a basic system.


----------



## Travis2262

paratwa said:


> Are you an experienced computer builder? Are you good with your hands? Can you look at something and figure out how to do it?
> 
> If the answer to all of those is no, then do not get the Antec 900.
> 
> It is the worst case in the world for a new or a unexperienced builder.
> 
> If you are good at building computers, then go ahead and get that case. But I think it's over kill for the system you are building. It is a gamer case and has tons of fans, which are not really needed for a basic system.



This is my first build and yeah im already looking for another case. Any suggestions?


----------



## oscaryu1

> Don't get the 8800GTS G92....just stick with the 8800GT...



Outta stock. And anyways, he's not getting the $1000 build anyways


----------



## paratwa

Travis2262 said:


> This is my first build and yeah im already looking for another case. Any suggestions?



The 1 or 2 cases I have seen lately that I actually liked were both over $200. I think those might be out of your price range.

As for lower cost cases, I have not seen 1 I would buy. They are all leaning towards kids, all the flashy lights and front covers looking very plastic.


----------



## PabloTeK

There is Coolermaster CM690 which has a more conservative look about it than many cases in the same price range.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

here i'll build you a comp that will hand any of the latest games (including crysis) and every common tasks:

CPU -  Intel Pentium E2160 $83
mobo - GA-P35-DS3L $95
GPU - HD 2900PRO 512MB $160
RAM - OCZ 2gb ddr2-800mhz $21
HD - WD 160gig $50
DVD - samsung 20x burner $30
PSU - raidmax 530watts $35
case - antec 900 $70
*total - $544*

do note that this is the MINIMUM to play ALL the latest games. you can replace any of the parts with better parts if you want to spend more, but i think this is very cost effective vs performance. i don't know now long until rebates expire because i haven't checked them but if you want this exact build, then buy it fast. this is about half of what you expected to spend for a good comp. pretty cheap if you can build your own PC huh?


----------



## PabloTeK

If you wish however you can substitutte the GFX card for this for $20 more: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121100

And this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> here i'll build you a comp that will hand any of the latest games (including crysis) and every common tasks:
> 
> CPU -  Intel Pentium E2160 $83
> mobo - GA-P35-DS3L $95
> GPU - HD 2900PRO 512MB $160
> RAM - OCZ 2gb ddr2-800mhz $21
> HD - WD 160gig $50
> DVD - samsung 20x burner $30
> PSU - raidmax 530watts $35
> case - antec 900 $70
> *total - $544*
> 
> do note that this is the MINIMUM to play ALL the latest games. you can replace any of the parts with better parts if you want to spend more, but i think this is very cost effective vs performance. i don't know now long until rebates expire because i haven't checked them but if you want this exact build, then buy it fast. this is about half of what you expected to spend for a good comp. pretty cheap if you can build your own PC huh?


Thanks a lot. I think i finally got the computer ima get.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

np. are you going with that exact build?

thats a pretty good build and really cheap too. especially the video card, price on it dropped from about $230 a few months ago to mid 100 range. grab the RAM while u can... its almost free lol. and you can't really complain on a $35 modular PSU. you can always get a better CPU later if you really need it and add in another HD if you run out of memory


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> np. are you going with that exact build?
> 
> thats a pretty good build and really cheap too. especially the video card, price on it dropped from about $230 a few months ago to mid 100 range. grab the RAM while u can... its almost free lol. and you can't really complain on a $35 modular PSU. you can always get a better CPU later if you really need it and add in another HD if you run out of memory



Yeah i really appreciate your help. I know nothing about computers but i have a friend that has built 2 and another one currently building one so i shouldnt have trouble. I went with another CPU though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031 still with everything put together plus tax its $682.34 which is perfect. Can't wait to get paid next friday and start ordering parts


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

yeah that CPU works too although i dont know if it's worth the $40 increase. i guess you got taxed because you live in california huh? yeah if you order those exact parts, just make sure you don't wait too long because those rebates might go away


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> yeah that CPU works too although i dont know if it's worth the $40 increase. i guess you got taxed because you live in california huh? yeah if you order those exact parts, just make sure you don't wait too long because those rebates might go away


I live in North Carolina. Hopefully those rebates will still be there by next friday. Ill be sure to purchase the rebate parts first.

Two more questions and ill leave you alone lol. Do i need a sound card or no? Would you recommend another case other then the Antec 900?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

most of those parts are from newegg, and newegg is located in california. you shouldn't get taxed that much i think so i would redo your prices.

it has onboard sound already. how important is sound to you? if you want something better than onboard sound from the mobo, any name brand 5.1 sound card will suffice. but if you're an audiophile or into heavy gaming, then that will put in in the $100+ range for a sound card. creative makes good sound cards. HERE is a 7.1 that is good and cheap

as for the case, antec 900 is a good case. what other specs do want for a case? would you consider a full tower? i got the thermaltake full tower for pretty cheap after all the rebates. i dont move my PC around very much so i got a full tower. the bigger the case, generally they offer better cooling because there is more room and your stuff isn't so cramped together. there's also more room to work with and installing your parts. if size isn't an issue, get a full tower


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> most of those parts are from newegg, and newegg is located in california. you shouldn't get taxed that much i think so i would redo your prices.
> 
> it has onboard sound already. how important is sound to you? if you want something better than onboard sound from the mobo, any name brand 5.1 sound card will suffice. but if you're an audiophile or into heavy gaming, then that will put in in the $100+ range for a sound card. creative makes good sound cards. HERE is a 7.1 that is good and cheap
> 
> as for the case, antec 900 is a good case. what other specs do want for a case? would you consider a full tower? i got the thermaltake full tower for pretty cheap after all the rebates. i dont move my PC around very much so i got a full tower. the bigger the case, generally they offer better cooling because there is more room and your stuff isn't so cramped together. there's also more room to work with and installing your parts. if size isn't an issue, get a full tower


Probably a stupid question lol but do i have to buy speakers( i dont have a keyboard,mouse,or monitor yet) i was thinking about this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144102 someone earlier said the Antec prolly wouldnt be good for someone who is building their first computer. Plus this one is cheaper


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

lol yeah you'll have to buy speakers. the don't just fall out of the sky. i wish they though. any case will be ok as long as it has some fans. it's just a matter of preference


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> lol yeah you'll have to buy speakers. the don't just fall out of the sky. i wish they though. any case will be ok as long as it has some fans. it's just a matter of preference


lol well i know monitors have speakers so i didnt know exactly if i needed more but thanks for everything.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

built in speakers aren't the best ones. they don't offer a full range of sound frequency, especially the bass. you should look at some logitech speakers. ones in the $50 range are good and easy on the wallet. if you want a premium one, logitech's z-5500 and z-5450 are the best money can buy in the $200-300 range. i have the z5450 and love it


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> built in speakers aren't the best ones. they don't offer a full range of sound frequency, especially the bass. you should look at some logitech speakers. ones in the $50 range are good and easy on the wallet. if you want a premium one, logitech's z-5500 and z-5450 are the best money can buy in the $200-300 range. i have the z5450 and love it


Ok thanks..ima get some logitech speakers


----------



## Travis2262

Ok heres my build. Does everything look ok?

CD ROM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153

Case:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144102

HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075

Monitor:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001

GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102706

PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028

Speakers:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121014

Keyboard/Mouse:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126032

Motherboard:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128079

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031

Vista


----------



## Travis2262

?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Only if you can i would get this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059&Tpk=DS3L

And this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

Im sure there are other, cheaper alteratives to the power supply. Im not sure, but someone else such as ceewi1 should chime in here.


----------



## Travis2262

ThatGuy16 said:


> Only if you can i would get this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059&Tpk=DS3L
> 
> And this PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010
> 
> Im sure there are other, cheaper alteratives to the power supply. Im not sure, but someone else such as ceewi1 should chime in here.



Is there anything wrong with the one i got? I really dont want to go past $1,000 for everything and its already at $950

I dont need a network card or anything do I?


----------



## Travis2262

?


----------



## Travis2262

Anybody? I just want to make sure everythings ok before i start ordering


----------



## Iluvpenguins

No you don't need a network card, you've got onboard ethernet on your mobo. If you can get the P35-DS3L then get it, otherwise I guess your current motherboard is fine. And no real need for a $90 PSU, yours should do fine.


----------



## Travis2262

Iluvpenguins said:


> No you don't need a network card, you've got onboard ethernet on your mobo. If you can get the P35-DS3L then get it, otherwise I guess your current motherboard is fine. And no real need for a $90 PSU, yours should do fine.


I switched to the P35-DS3L. Thanks for your help....Just noticed i forgot ram so i got some 2GB Corsair.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

lol dont like the $21 2GB?


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> lol dont like the $21 2GB?



I forgot about that. I have everything off newegg so i also got the ram but ill prolly just use the ram u showed me since its cheaper.


----------



## oscaryu1

Travis2262 said:


> I forgot about that. I have everything off newegg so i also got the ram but ill prolly just use the ram u showed me since its cheaper.



Cheaper does not mean anything. Look at the latencies. If one is lower than the other, it's faster. It might be worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

a 4-4-4-12 timing and  5-5-5-15 won't make a night and day difference for a regular workstation with light gaming. having the slightest decrease in timing doesn't really justify a 3x increase in price though. i always build comps only considering price vs performance ratio instead of maxing out on everything... but that's just me


----------



## Travis2262

WhiteFireDragon said:


> a 4-4-4-12 timing and  5-5-5-15 won't make a night and day difference for a regular workstation with light gaming. having the slightest decrease in timing doesn't really justify a 3x increase in price though. i always build comps only considering price vs performance ratio instead of maxing out on everything... but that's just me



Are these any good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590


----------



## Iluvpenguins

They are pretty solid.


----------



## addy999

if u want to buy your laptop in 1000$ you should go for Intel Core2Duo E6550 @ 3.01ghz
Gigabyte P31-DS3L
Patriot 2x1GB DDR2-800->Currently 860mhz
BFG GeForce 8800GTS(G80) 320MB
Cooler Master 550W w/32A on 12v rail
WD 80GB HD,WD 500GB HD


----------



## Travis2262

addy999 said:


> if u want to buy your laptop in 1000$ you should go for Intel Core2Duo E6550 @ 3.01ghz
> Gigabyte P31-DS3L
> Patriot 2x1GB DDR2-800->Currently 860mhz
> BFG GeForce 8800GTS(G80) 320MB
> Cooler Master 550W w/32A on 12v rail
> WD 80GB HD,WD 500GB HD


?


----------



## oscaryu1

WhiteFireDragon said:


> a 4-4-4-12 timing and  5-5-5-15 won't make a night and day difference for a regular workstation with light gaming. having the slightest decrease in timing doesn't really justify a 3x increase in price though. i always build comps only considering price vs performance ratio instead of maxing out on everything... but that's just me



I said a few bucks. Now think of this. CL5 = $50. CL4 = $150 (out of your post... ). Use some common sense. Would I really say but the CL4 one?


----------



## Iluvpenguins

addy999 said:


> if u want to buy your laptop in 1000$ you should go for Intel Core2Duo E6550 @ 3.01ghz
> Gigabyte P31-DS3L
> Patriot 2x1GB DDR2-800->Currently 860mhz
> BFG GeForce 8800GTS(G80) 320MB
> Cooler Master 550W w/32A on 12v rail
> WD 80GB HD,WD 500GB HD



For the life of me, I don't get what $1000 laptop + my computer specs have to do with each other...


----------



## PabloTeK

Iluvpenguins said:


> For the life of me, I don't get what $1000 laptop + my computer specs have to do with each other...



I concur, what on earth are you on about?


----------



## Travis2262

Hey i had this graphics card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102706&Tpk=N82E16814102706 but its now out of stock. Any suggestions on another one?


----------



## ThatGuy16

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102717 


If you get into it, you can flash this card to a XT and overclock it. 

EDIT: that one is the 256bit one, the one you were going to get was 512bit


----------



## Travis2262

ThatGuy16 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102717
> 
> 
> If you get into it, you can flash this card to a XT and overclock it.
> 
> EDIT: that one is the 256bit one, the one you were going to get was 512bit



lol im clueless...Which one is better?

EDIT: Nevermind...haha you think they will have it back by Friday???


----------



## oscaryu1

I wouldn't get the 2900. People fall for it because of the 1GB part...

Look at the HD3870/HD3850...

Although a 2900 isn't that bad...


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> I wouldn't get the 2900. People fall for it because of the 1GB part...
> 
> Look at the HD3870/HD3850...
> 
> Although a 2900 isn't that bad...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129101???


----------



## Ramodkk

Just buy this and overclock! 

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 (clear side) -$45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077

Corsair HX520 (modular, 520W) - $125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L - $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Intel Pentium Dual Core Allendale E2140 @ 1.6GHz - $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037

G. Skill PC6400 DDR2 800MHz (2 x 1GB) - $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

VisionTek HD3850 256MB - $170
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129101

Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM SATA 160GB - $53
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230

LITE-ON 20X DVD-Burner SATA - $33
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106057

*TOTAL (w/ shipping, before rebates): * *$672.35* US


----------



## oscaryu1

The PSU is way overpriced IMO. I'd get the OCZ 700W... more wattage and power, but a bit more cable mess.

I'd also maybe get the P31 Neo-F or a P31-S3G...


----------



## Travis2262

Ok I decided that I do want a computer for gaming(at least somewhat). Heres what I have so far:

CD ROM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153

HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075

GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102717
Or should i get:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129101

PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028

RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

MoBo:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

Monitor:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001

Vista

Is there anything that I need to change in order to have a better gaming computer? Does my ram fit with everything? My budget really is around 1100 and im already at 1045 right now. Im fixing to order most of the parts on Friday thanks


----------



## Travis2262

nvm its showing now


----------



## hixcy




----------



## oscaryu1

Travis2262 said:


> Ok I decided that I do want a computer for gaming(at least somewhat). Heres what I have so far:
> 
> CD ROM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153
> 
> HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075
> 
> GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102717
> Or should i get:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129101
> 
> PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028
> 
> RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
> 
> MoBo:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
> 
> CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029
> 
> Monitor:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001
> 
> Vista
> 
> Is there anything that I need to change in order to have a better gaming computer? Does my ram fit with everything? My budget really is around 1100 and im already at 1045 right now. Im fixing to order most of the parts on Friday thanks



HD3850... 512MB version (if you can).


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> HD3850... 512MB version (if you can).


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103051 ?


----------



## oscaryu1

Travis2262 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103051 ?



Yup. 256MB is getting a bit small for these days. 512MB and a nice OC should set you off in a good pace.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

try and get an HD3850 that isn't from a company like Diamond. I never liked Diamond GPUs...


----------



## Travis2262

Iluvpenguins said:


> try and get an HD3850 that isn't from a company like Diamond. I never liked Diamond GPUs...



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121219 is that a better graphics card?


----------



## Travis2262

Travis2262 said:


> Ok I decided that I do want a computer for gaming(at least somewhat). Heres what I have so far:
> 
> CD ROM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153
> 
> HDD:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075
> 
> GFX:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121219
> Or should i get:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129101
> 
> PSU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028
> 
> RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
> 
> MoBo:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
> 
> CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029
> 
> Monitor:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001
> 
> Vista
> 
> Is there anything that I need to change in order to have a better gaming computer? Does my ram fit with everything? My budget really is around 1100 and im already at 1045 right now. Im fixing to order most of the parts on Friday thanks


OK im about to order these things tomorrow..One last time before i do..Is everything ok and will work together? Also do you think i will be able to play games on this computer(Call of Duty 4,Crysis,etc) it doesnt have to be at the highest settings or anything obviously...thanks


----------



## oscaryu1

I'd get a SATAII HDD with at least 16MB...


----------



## Travis2262

oscaryu1 said:


> I'd get a SATAII HDD with at least 16MB...



suggestions?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074 ?


----------



## Travis2262

About to order


----------



## BluePlum

When you say Light gaming what do you mean?


----------



## Runedrune

Travis2262 said:


> Also do you think i will be able to play games on this computer(Call of Duty 4,Crysis,etc) it doesnt have to be at the highest settings or anything obviously...thanks



^^ I think something lower than that Plum.


----------



## oscaryu1

Travis2262 said:


> suggestions?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074 ?



Yes! Perfect  Good to go now


----------



## ardley216

lol that was interesting.. read the whole thing!


----------



## Travis2262

Which graphics card is the best?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102715

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121219

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131075

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125084

Thanks


----------



## oscaryu1

Why not just get a HD3870 and get it done?


----------



## Travis2262

Trying to save some money but which one would u recommend?(3870)


----------



## lovely?

get the powercolor there is a review i read, its a good card with solid cooling


----------



## Travis2262

lovely? said:


> get the powercolor there is a review i read, its a good card with solid cooling



Thanks guess ill go with the 3850 Powercolor


----------



## rapwaydown

try dell labtop
vostro 1500, coustom build it


----------



## Travis2262

Well i finally got everything yesterday and put it together and i love it. Just want to say thanks to everyone who helped me with the parts i really appreciate it.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

wow you're finally done. post all your parts one last time?


----------



## Travis2262

CD ROM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

GFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102719

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

MoBo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

Monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254001

Vista


----------



## Travis2262

What do you think? how do i overclock it and what exactly does that mean? Im new at that


----------

